# Интернет > В помощь вебмастеру >  Talking ни о чем

## SMARTER

А в чем собственна заключается работа модератора и сколько за ето платят

----------


## mikai

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Модератор
Обычно ничего не платят.

----------


## SMARTER

Люди, я собственна, в терминологии секу но не всё. Например: обьясните мне пожалуйста по-подробнее и по-понятнее - ЧТО ТАКОЕ *МАСДАЙ*. Я ето слово встречал не одну сотню раз но понять до сих пор не могу. обьясните а?:confused: :confused: :confused:

----------


## mikai

> ЧТО ТАКОЕ МАСДАЙ


LOL...
МАСДАЙ от английского MUST DIE (т.е. Должен умереть)...
А вообще, если интересует т.н. "терминология" почитай:
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Жаргон_падонков
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Стереот..._блогах

----------


## SMARTER

Я имел ввиду в комп-термнологии

----------


## sv63rus

> Я имел ввиду в комп-термнологии


Еще так виндовс 95 называли

----------


## Botanig

SMARTER, за модераторство нечего не платят.

----------


## SMARTER

> Еще так виндовс 95 называли


Спасибо, значит термин "подвешивал под мастдаем" означает "подвешивал под Виндовс 95", так?




> SMARTER, за модераторство нечего не платят.


А ты думаешь я сюда ради денег влилсяИ?:eek: 

Я хочу получить хоть какой нибудь опыт администрирования. Модераторы ведь занимаются вроде как администрированием. В некотором роде конечно.

Ответьте плизз, и я тему закрою.

----------


## IMPERIAL

> Модераторы ведь занимаются вроде как администрированием. В некотором роде конечно.


Абсолютно нет. Это изучается самостоятельно. У супер модераторов даже доступ почти нулевой. Все что они (я и еще 2 человека в смысле) могут сделать в модерке (не путать с админкой) так это забанить / разбанить человека. Создать объявления. Поиск пользователя, по нику /ИПу. Увидеть всю скрытую инфу пользователей, которую они предпочли допустим скрыть (тот же самый ящик) Ну и поменять его профиль (подпись аву, фоту). 

Хочешь немного изучить админку, ставь Денвер, ставь воблу или другой двиг форума и вперед. Но это в принципе не даст полных познаний без изучения пхп, хтмл.

----------

